# Found Pigeon



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!
I found a pigeon with a red band with the numbers and lettering 530 WCS 2006. where can I go to find the owner?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Faerie. It's helps to post what area your in. Could speed up the process of locating the owner. A member might know someone with a loft nearby. Do you have the bird in custody? How is it doing? someone will reply back soon. Hang on.


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello Naunnie, thank you for replying. Sorry about that. I am in the high desert in So. Cal. Yes I got the bird in custody and it did eat some bird feed. I did not see her (assuming she's a girl) drink yet. She seems exhausted but is overall in pretty good condition. Right now she is sleeping comfortably. =)


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

A little update, I saw her drink and polish her feathers so that is great. I am a little worried with night coming where to put her. I got her in a large parrot cage (without a parrot of course) on our back patio. Should I leave her there overnight? I cannot take the bird into the house due to my son's asthma. It will be chilly so would it be good to wrap the cage with a blanket?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for helping this lost pigeon. She should be fine outside temperature-wise (pigeons are very hardy) but I'm a little concerned about a predator reaching through the bars. Raccoons can get their paws through anything bigger than 1/2" square. Covering the whole cage with a blanket is a good idea. It will keep drafts off of her, too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have a garage where you can put the cage? Leaving her outside isn't a good idea even if you cover the cage with a blanket.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Faerie and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. If you would kindly private message me your phone # and city, I will try to find a place for this pigeon. Bless you for taking it in! I'm all the way down in Lake Forest in South Orange County, but I think I can find some help closer to you. Please contact me. If there are no additional letters or numbers on the band from what you have posted, then I don't know how to trace this band. If there are some additional letters or numbers, please post them.

Terry


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello everyone.

Thanks for the help, advice and welcome, I appreciate it a lot.

Terry, no that was all the info on the band. That's what got me stumped, I cannot identify her anywhere.

Lilly, as the kids dubbed her now, is doing awesome and is as sweet as can be. She is still very skinny but she has a good appetite and her poops are not watery at all. Last night we decided to clean out our backyard shed and we are now making it into a nice loft for her. I have made several calls around here and no one seems to be missing a pigeon. So we have decided to post some found flyers and if no one responds we will adopt her. We got feed and gravel for her and this weekend we'll get a better water bowl for her. Now it's been more than 30 years since I handled pigeons so I am a little rusty but I'm doing my best. =)

I will take a picture of her in a little bit to share.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well....bless your heart and I'm glad to hear you will offer the bird a home, if her home isn't locatable.

Sounds like she is doing well.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

You're welcome Treesa.


Here she is


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's a cute little bird and I'm so glad you can make room for her. Definitely put her cage inside at night. When you said "parrot cage" I pictured heavier bars. I'm afraid a raccoon would have no trouble getting into that cage. I'm glad you have a shed you can convert to a loft.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

hey faerie. I believe the bird you have is a roller. Its also possible I may have found the owner of this bird. I am trying to find contact info for him though. He lives in ca and has rollers. I will let you know if I find anything for you.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I have emailed two people about this bird. I will let you know anything as soon as they reply.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

This bird belongs to Marvin Parks. He is the president of west coast spinners (believe its a roller club). You can contact him at 310-952-1050. I tried calling to verify it was his got no answer and didn't go to a answer machine. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great work, Robert!


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you so much Robert for finding the owner. My husband will try and call him today. I have to say though the bird has flown quite a way here (reverse look-up) For now "Lilly" is doing great and loves her loft. She is eating and drinking well. Not sure how the kids will take it though when she has to go. =( Will keep updating how it goes!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I was told the owner moved to texas so its possible he will let you keep it. Best of luck Robert.


----------



## faerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Anarrowescape said:


> I was told the owner moved to texas so its possible he will let you keep it. Best of luck Robert.


WOW! That would explain why we have not been able to contact him. I've been holding back making a runner for her, but now with this news we will get working on it today. I wish there was a way to let the original owner know she is doing well, and that she is loved and taken care of.

So on a side note, Lilly is doing GREAT!! She has gained weight and loves the kids. They are not allowed to grab her but she does come to the door when they are there watching her. She loves her feeding time and the way she's been going she will be rather spoiled. 

Thanks so much for helping out Robert.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you you so much for taking this bird in! I think you are safe in assuming that this bird is now yours! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great that you kept this bird and gave it a home. Lets hope Marvin the previous owner didn't let all of his birds free since he has moved out of state. Lilly was a lucky bird to find you. mindy


----------

